# What is a back tension release aid?



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Just curious. I've read around but I don't quite understand the concept.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

A lot of competition shooters use them most dont have a strap on them and their made for so you use your back muscles and pull through the shot. I dont know much either but that's is what ive been told about them im sure someone can get more in depth.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

back tension is a way of shooting without having any antisipation i hope thats how you spell it you just focus on the target and pull though and you will shoot more accurate i love it it is definatly a good way to shoot your bow


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

BT are made so that you'll pull through the wall of your Compound bow let's say you have 20# (let off) you are going to set it at 22# then you'll push teh safety and pull back with your back muscle and when you get 22# of force on your BT it'll release automatically making you a better shooter :tongue:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Doesn't that involve some overdraw, then? Doesn't sound like a really worthwhile tradeoff for a cleaner release...

By the way... hey, a fellow Quebecer! Don't suppose you could help me prepare for hunting and take me out with you someday?


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

no thats guys wrong thats how the evolution from carter works a back tension release work by getting to the wall of your bow ans just pulling and contracting the muscles in your back and it does give you a clean release


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> no thats guys wrong thats how the evolution from carter works a back tension release work by getting to the wall of your bow ans just pulling and contracting the muscles in your back and it does give you a clean release


Yup she's right:wink:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

im a guy to bro sorry to fool you with my girl like feachers LOL


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> im a guy to bro sorry to fool you with my girl like feachers LOL


O.....HAHA...sorry man.....There is another user here with the name "young archer" that is a girl and I didnt see the 'y' on the end of your name!!:embara: :embara: ....:wink: ........wont happen again:wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

correct me if i`m wrong (me being a recurver) but doesn't a back tension involve a slight rotation in addition to the back pressure?


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah with some releases like a hinge release like a tru ball bt gold it involves a little rotation but thats how your supposed to shoot it you sqeeze your back muscles together and it will rotate and shoot


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

ohh yeah its all good just dont let it happen again LOL im just playing


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

youngarchery said:


> ohh yeah its all good just dont let it happen again LOL im just playing


HAHA It wont!:tongue:


----------

